# Has anyone ever heard of this Asian dipping sauce?



## squeaker (Aug 4, 2006)

An Oriental Dipping Sauce with all of these ingrediant's???


Worcestershire sauce
Lime juice
Oyster sauce
Soy sauce
Marinated ginger
mustard powder
Chopped garlic
Horseradish
Cayenne pepper
Blackened seasoning mix
Cumin
Celery seeds
Mayonnaise
Cilantro

It is supposed to be called sweet/spicy pan pacific sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2006)

No.

"Blackened seasoning mix" isn't a common ingredient in asian cooking.


----------



## cjs (Aug 4, 2006)

And I would think wasabi would be called for rather than horseradish????


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like it should be called "condiment and spice cabinet sauce".  ;o)


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> And I would think wasabi would be called for rather than horseradish????


 
Me too.....and I would scratch the cumin off the list.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Looks like it should be called "condiment and spice cabinet sauce". ;o)


 
or sweet spicy sour bitter pan asian creole southwestern potato salad-style sauce


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 4, 2006)

When I first saw that list, I scratched my head and passed it by. 

Kinda reminded me of when I was in college and we would order "Garbage" pizzas.....


----------



## DineDish (Aug 4, 2006)

I would think it's ginger dressing or some sort...  Not quiet sure... where did you had this sauce? is it from Japan dish, Chinese dish or Korean Dish?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like just some type of fusion sauce that whomever created it was cleaning out their pantry.


----------



## squeaker (Aug 4, 2006)

just wondering it's supposed to come from a place Called 
The Elephant Bar Restaurant.

 I thought it was odd my self.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 4, 2006)

squeaker said:
			
		

> An Oriental Dipping Sauce with all of these ingrediant's???
> 
> 
> Worcestershire sauce - English, with Bangladeshi overtones!
> ...


 
I think its probably Oriental from the East coast of England, LOL!!

Might taste good though... has anyone tried it?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 4, 2006)

Let's let Mikey try it.


----------

